# Why Cervelo???



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

I am very new to road cycling. I bought my first road bike since my Huffy 10 Speed in 5th grade this spring. I bought a 2010 Cannondale CAAD9 5. (Please don't be mad. I found the bike that I really liked and my LBS carried it, so I went for it. My LBS doesn't carry Cervelo.)

I went on my first semi-serious group ride last week. I noticed that a lot of the riders in my group and in the serious group rode Cervelo's. The Cervelo's look really cool. What is the attraction to the brand beyond the looks? Are they super fast? Do they have a comfortable ride? Is it a status thing? Do they handle well? Are they super cheap? No wrong answers here, I'm just curious. 

p.s. I am not look to flame anyone. I'm just trying to learn about different brands of bikes.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

They're not super fast.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm going to a Cervelo test ride event this Sunday so hopefully I'll be able to tell you what the attraction when I get back. I can tell you that I sat on a R3 (Dura Ace) at a bike shop last week it felt really nice. It was my size and it fit me perfectly. Obviously the Cervelos are far from really cheap but you probably already know that.


----------

